# Memoria de Calculo (Usadas en Ingenieria)



## Acuaman

Hola, 
Me gustaria saber si alguien sabe la traduccion correcta de "Memoria de Calculo". Es usada en la siguiente frase "Memoria de cálculo estructura metálica puentes con sus fundaciones".


----------



## 0scar

Muy probablemente *calculation log*


----------



## Acuaman

0scar said:


> Muy probablemente *calculation log*


 
Que tal les parece esta traduccion: "Report with calculations"?
Encontre otra traduccion en una liga anterior que dice "Calculating report" pero no me convence mucho.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que encontré en Google _es "calculation log" _y "_calculation record"_.
Estimo que _"calculation report"_ no es para esto.


----------



## Pulguita

I got this one!  I use "Calculation Notes" for Memorias de Calculo.


----------



## Acuaman

Gracias pulguita, con esa me quedo.


----------



## LenguaTec

I don´t see why we can´t just say "Calculation", or "Calculations". That´s what I use and no one has complained so far.

ie "Steel bridge and foundation calculations"


----------



## matt1964

It's 'calculation Report' - no doubt


----------



## matt1964

por cierto llevo ya mis años aunque sea 'junior member' 
 aqui


----------



## ELIPIN

matt1964 said:


> por cierto llevo ya mis años aunque sea 'junior member'
> aqui



Sé que es tarde para responder, pero llevo 12 años en las traducciones del tema y siempre he usado "Calculation Report" para Memorias de cálculo y, como dice matt1964, no dobut about it!


----------



## Tiger's Eye

There are lots of good suggestions here.... But I still felt like I needed to research it. For those coming after me, I finally found this, so I'm going to add my vote to the *Calculation Report* team.



matt1964 said:


> It's 'calculation Report' - no doubt





ELIPIN said:


> Sé que es tarde para responder, pero llevo 12 años en las traducciones del tema y siempre he usado "Calculation Report" para Memorias de cálculo y, como dice matt1964, no dobut about it!


----------

